# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Ankle exoskeleton emulator, HuMoTech, robotics, prosthetics, exoskeletons, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - HuMoTech

Home page - humotech.com/caplex-products/#exo1

----------


## Airicist

Humotech prosthesis emulator

Published on Mar 16, 2017




> Humotech's tethered robotic ankle-foot prosthesis, a.k.a the prosthesis emulator, in action.

----------

